# Bernard Herrmann



## Ian Livingstone (Apr 21, 2006)

VERTIGO! The re-recording by Joel McNeely is great too but a little slow if you're used to the original.

Taxi Driver's awesome if you don't mind sax, and check out his "Journey To Centre Of The Earth" opening theme - then listen to Elfman's Batman opening theme - sound familiar?!

Then there's Pshyco, Cape Fear, and the rejected score Torn Curtain (if you can find it) etc etc - all good stuff 

Ian


----------



## Stephen Rees (Apr 21, 2006)

Plus the rerecordings of his scores from the 'Twilight Zone' TV series.

Also 'The Day the Earth Stood Still'.

The Region 2 DVD release of 'North by Northwest' has an isolated score track if you are interested.


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Apr 21, 2006)

Cool.. Vertigo and Psycho it is... 

Taxi driver is pretty cool for the film, but I'm not sure I would enjoy it as much by itself. 

Cape Fear I know pretty well from the remake... same score themes etc if I'm not wrong.

Whats this about not being able to buy his scores? Then what am I supposed to do?


----------



## Stephen Rees (Apr 21, 2006)

This is a great set of rerecordings for a taster by the way...........

http://www.amazon.co.uk/exec/obidos/ASIN/B0000029TH/qid=1145626386/sr=1-4/ref=sr_1_9_4/202-6240833-9735024 (http://www.amazon.co.uk/exec/obidos/ASI ... 33-9735024)

It has a comprehensive suite from 'Psycho' and the famous bits from 'Vertigo' on it.


----------



## Ian Livingstone (Apr 21, 2006)

quoting myself


> check out his "Journey To Centre Of The Earth" opening theme - then listen to Elfman's Batman opening theme - sound familiar?!



hear it for yourself:-

http://www.ianlivingstone.net/vi-control

Ian


----------



## Stephen Rees (Apr 21, 2006)

Ian Livingstone @ Fri Apr 21 said:


> quoting myself
> 
> 
> > check out his "Journey To Centre Of The Earth" opening theme - then listen to Elfman's Batman opening theme - sound familiar?!
> ...



I think that has to be a coincidence  Jerry Goldmsith also uses a very similar motif in his score to 'The Burbs' too.


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Apr 21, 2006)

Ian Livingstone @ Fri Apr 21 said:


> quoting myself
> 
> 
> > check out his "Journey To Centre Of The Earth" opening theme - then listen to Elfman's Batman opening theme - sound familiar?!
> ...



lol - Thats pretty damn close


----------



## scribe (Apr 21, 2006)

In addition to the book recommended by Paul (which I'd also recommend) there's a chapter on Herrmann in "Film Score: the Art and Craft of Movie Music" by Tony Thomas. Also some interesting things on him in "Twenty Four Frames Under" by Russell Lack. A fun cd for the car would be: "Alfred Hitchcock Presents... Signatures in Suspense". Herrmann learned a lot by studying scores in the public library -- too bad his film scores aren't there for us...


----------



## PaulR (Apr 21, 2006)

Pretty sure you can't get them. (Could be wrong).

What I would do is get the 2 CD Album called 'Film Music, The Essential Album' on the essential series. This includes Herrmann, Goldsmith, Williams, Morricone, Barry etc. 

On this album is also - Star Trek - The Enterprise by Jerry Goldsmith (which I am listening to at this very second) - which in terms of orchestration and emotion is phenomenal. Total brilliance by Goldsmith.

This album has both Psycho and Vertigo opening titles on it by Herrmann brilliantly done.

The Day the Earth Stood Still was made in 1951 and is one of the all time great sci-fi films. Herrmann used some interesting techniques all through his career and this is no exception. 

You can get the rejected Torn curtain soundtrack on a DVD - which I have - with the score to the film up until he got fired. Unfortunately, Herrmann's score in my view really does not fit into this film at all, being far too heavyweight for what is a piss poor attempt for a film that has no idea what genre it's supposed to be living in.


----------



## Daryl (Apr 21, 2006)

Christian Marcussen @ Fri Apr 21 said:


> Ian Livingstone @ Fri Apr 21 said:
> 
> 
> > quoting myself
> ...


Yeah, there may be trouble ahead....! Try listening to Masquerade Waltz as well.

I have to say that for me Mr Elfman gets less inventive as the years go on. However, it would be very cynical to suggest that this was because he sequences most of his own orchestrations these days :shock: 

D


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Apr 21, 2006)

I'm a little puzzled - when you guys say that one cant buy his soundtracks, what exactly do you mean? When I search say Amazon.co.uk I can find both Vertigo and Psycho... Is it because these are rerecordings and not the original - is that what you mean?

Btw I found this book... sweet mother

http://www.amazon.co.uk/exec/obidos/ASIN/031331490X/qid=1145633162/sr=8-3/ref=sr_8_xs_ap_i3_xgl/026-6136401-9895620 (http://www.amazon.co.uk/exec/obidos/ASI ... 01-9895620)


----------



## PaulR (Apr 21, 2006)

Yes- but does that book actually have the score printed out in it? Let me know if it does.


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Apr 21, 2006)

Will do...


----------



## Scott Rogers (Apr 21, 2006)

..........


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Apr 22, 2006)

Just got the Vertigo score from my local library...

Fuck its good


----------



## PaulR (Apr 22, 2006)

Christian Marcussen @ Sat Apr 22 said:


> Just got the Vertigo score from my local library...
> 
> its good



You mean the soundtrack Christian?

Yes- it's mind blowing. Those low horns at the beginning when the cop falls off the roof is like being kicked up the ass.

You should get the dvd and watch. It's like watching a dream.


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Apr 22, 2006)

Yeah, the soundtrack - sorry to give you a hard on :D

I haven't even seen the film... Inspite of being quite an avid film fan :oops:


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Apr 22, 2006)

Yeah, Cape Fear is great... the only Herrmann score I knew well before a few days ago.

Whats funny is when I hear his music its so obvious what great influence he has been. Its funny that even some of my music is influenced by Herrmann indirectly, through the influence he has had on others I might be more aquainted with.


----------



## Christian Marcussen (May 22, 2006)

Paul, regarding this book

http://www.amazon.co.uk/exec/obidos/ASIN/031331490X/qid=1145633162/sr=8-3/ref=sr_8_xs_ap_i3_xgl/026-6136401-9895620 (http://www.amazon.co.uk/exec/obidos/ASI ... 01-9895620)

I have read some of the book, and skimmed other parts (since I have other more important theory to read). The book is definately worth reading if you like Herrmanns Vertigio score. It does not feature the full score, only minor extracts i'm afraid.

What the book is, is an in depth analysys and discussion about the score and its influences. It sepaks about the orchestration, motives, and speculates on why Herrmann took varrious musical choices.


----------



## PaulR (May 22, 2006)

Christian Marcussen @ Mon May 22 said:


> Paul, regarding this book



Thank you Christian. When I get time. I'll take a look at that.


----------



## D.J. (May 23, 2006)

I fell in Love with hermann's music just 6 months ago. I still can't believe I missed this.

Scene D'amour anyone? (from Vertigo)


----------



## choc0thrax (May 23, 2006)

I've missed out on Herrmann's music all my life so far and I intend to keep it that way.


----------



## D.J. (May 23, 2006)

It occurs to me that one of the things I love so much about this music is the sound of it....the recordings. Those rich strings, gritty winds.....man what a sound!!


----------



## PaulR (May 24, 2006)

choc0thrax @ Tue May 23 said:


> I've missed out on Herrmann's music all my life so far and I intend to keep it that way.



Don't blame you Chocs. You don't wanna be taxing your brain - could prove fatal. What would Danny say!

:mrgreen:


----------

